# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Afstudeeronderzoek over Fair Trade

## JYBuis

Beste bezoekers van het Nationaal gezondheidsforum,

Voor mijn afstudeerproject doe ik onderzoek naar consumenten en hun relatie met Fair Trade. Er zijn al veel 18 t/m 25 jarigen die de vragenlijst hebben ingevuld, maar ik ben nog op zoek naar meer 25 t/m 54 jarigen. Zou u mij alstublieft willen helpen met mijn onderzoek door het invullen van mijn vragenlijst? Het is eenvoudig en duurt niet lang. De vragenlijst is hier te vinden: https://survey.fss.uu.nl/753627/lang-nl-informal. 

Alvast hartelijk dank!

----------

